# Iron Man & Black Widow box art.....



## derric1968 (Jun 13, 2003)

No fair playing favorites with the Batpod box art!  :tongue:

Seriously though, here's the box art for the Iron Man Mk VI armor and Black Widow:


----------



## Roy Kirchoff (Jan 1, 1970)

Cool!  

~RK~


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

What will be the real action poses of both Iron Man and Black cat.


----------



## Roy Kirchoff (Jan 1, 1970)

Here are some blurry photo's from Wonderfest 2011.

http://culttvman.com/main/?p=17458

~RK~


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

xsavoie said:


> What will be the real action poses of both Iron Man and Black cat.


The Black Whatnow?

I recall the seeing the pose for Natasha being exactly what's shown on the box. I'd have preferred her "feral crouch" pose, but that's okay.


----------



## derric1968 (Jun 13, 2003)

Roy Kirchoff said:


> Here are some blurry photo's from Wonderfest 2011.


Actually, that Iron Man is the re-release of the Mark III armor that has been changed to a more dynamic pose. 

I have seen some teaser images of the new Mark VI that Frank has posted, but I can't seem to locate them at the moment. It's a standing pose, but much, much better than the original Mark III kit.

As for the Black Widow, the kit is nearly identical to the box cover pose.


----------



## Antsnest (Jul 26, 2011)

Here's my pics of Black Widow and Mk VI from wonderfest. 

https://picasaweb.google.com/100996249031831323298/Wonderfest2011#5606727801130411602

https://picasaweb.google.com/100996249031831323298/Wonderfest2011#5606727523340310242

There is also some closeup in my dealer room vid here http://www.vimeo.com/27596013

Ant


----------



## DinoMike (Jan 1, 1970)

That's not the Mark VI kit, that's the reposed reissue of the Mark III. The Mark VI would have the triangular chest RT.


----------



## Antsnest (Jul 26, 2011)

Ah yeah, my goof. Didn't see anything of a Mk VI then


----------



## phicks (Nov 5, 2002)

Has Marvel been "difficult" about approvals on these Iron Man 2 models? Seems like they have been in development purgatory for years now.


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

Thanks for the video antsnest.A real eye opener.:thumbsup:


----------

